# Flounder moving-business is picking up



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

All on psycho chicken flounder master lure and flounder king. Bite stated around 10am as outgoing tide picked up steam. 








www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Bull Flounder








www.chickenboylures.com


----------

